# DirecTV coax whole home network not working



## det724

Hey, so after spending over an hour on the phone with CSRs trying to fix the problem with my whole home network I've decided to try and fix it myself largely through whatever guidance anyone on here can offer me. I have a whole home network set up through DirecTV, my HD DVR is an HR24/500. The receiver in my room is an H25/500. When the installation took place, the guy set it up through the coax cables that he installed. I have an SWM that has a coax going to the DVR and the other going to the dish's 4 port device which is also connected to the dish, and the other coax cable is going to the receiver in my room. (as you can tell I don't know the terminology well, I picked up some tricks along the way from a friend who is an IT wizard but we no longer live together). The home network worked perfectly for a few months and all of a sudden stopped working. I have no idea what happened that caused the home network to stop working. The whole home status says authorized, no networked DVRs found on both my HR24/500, and the H25/500. When I select the network services, it says the IP address is 169.254.5.8. (any significance?) The entire network was set up before I had my internet set up, so I have no idea what caused the issue because I was able to order movies and download shows from DTV Cinema. When I hit connect now, the message unable to start network services <301> comes up. I have no idea how to fix it. Any suggestions on how I can fix this or steps to take? Per the advice of the CSR, I restarted both boxes via the red button. Still nothing. I appreciate any feedback, and if possible to phrase using basic language as I am certainly a novice. Thanks!

Dustin


----------



## sigma1914

You don't have any ethernet plugged into the HR24, correct? There shouldn't be.


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> Hey, so after spending over an hour on the phone with CSRs trying to fix the problem with my whole home network I've decided to try and fix it myself largely through whatever guidance anyone on here can offer me. I have a whole home network set up through DirecTV, my HD DVR is an HR24/500. The receiver in my room is an H25/500. When the installation took place, the guy set it up through the coax cables that he installed. I have an SWM that has a coax going to the DVR and the other going to the dish's 4 port device which is also connected to the dish, and the other coax cable is going to the receiver in my room. (as you can tell I don't know the terminology well, I picked up some tricks along the way from a friend who is an IT wizard but we no longer live together). The home network worked perfectly for a few months and all of a *sudden stopped working*. I have no idea what happened that caused the home network to stop working. The whole home status says authorized, no networked DVRs found on both my HR24/500, and the H25/500. When I select the network services, it says the* IP address is 169.254.5.8. (any significance?*) The entire network was set up before I had my internet set up, so I have no idea what caused the issue because I was able to order movies and download shows from DTV Cinema. When I hit connect now, the message unable to start network services <301> comes up. I have no idea how to fix it. Any suggestions on how I can fix this or steps to take? Per the advice of the CSR, I restarted both boxes via the red button. Still nothing. I appreciate any feedback, and if possible to phrase using basic language as I am certainly a novice. Thanks!
> 
> Dustin


Don't worry about "network services", as they have nothing to do with this.
You had internet before, so "I'm guessing" you also have a black DECA connected to your home network.
What has happened is your HR24 and/or H25 have lost the coax network.
The 169.xxx IP is a sign that this receiver can't find your router and get the IP from it. If it did it would be "something like" 192.xxx
Check the system info screen [more info] and look under networking and see if it says "coax connected".
If yes, then reset your networking to defaults, and restart [use the menu] the receiver.
If not, then re-run the SAT setup to reactivate the internal DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> You don't have any ethernet plugged into the HR24, correct? There shouldn't be.


it wouldn't have a 169.xxx IP.


----------



## sigma1914

veryoldschool said:


> it wouldn't have a 169.xxx IP.


I tried. :lol: :bowdown: to VOS.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> I tried. :lol: :bowdown: to VOS.


"Actually" it could but not be going to the router, which would explain why this whole thing took "a dump" :lol:


----------



## det724

Now that I have re-set and followed your suggestions re: resetting network defaults and restarting the HR24/500, is it supposed to work or what step do I take now to set up the network properly?


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> Now that I have re-set and followed your suggestions re: resetting network defaults and restarting the HR24/500, is it supposed to work or what step do I take now to set up the network properly?


What you need to look at is the status of the HR24-500 network.
Does it say "coax connected"?
What is its IP address?


----------



## Drucifer

Run _Network Setup/Restore Defaults_ on the H25-500.


----------



## det724

Now it says Coax not connected (9)

IP address: 169.254.5.8

let me know if you want me to attach a pic of anything
btw, thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Run _Network Setup/Restore Defaults_ on the H25-500.


That would have come up AFTER knowing the status of the HR24-500.

Baby steps or this will get very


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> Now it says Coax not connected (9)
> 
> IP address: 169.254.5.8
> 
> let me know if you want me to attach a pic of anything
> btw, thanks so much for your help!!!


So what currently is happening is, the 24 has disabled its internal DECA.
Now you need to re-run the SAT setup [sounds dumb I know] to get the DECA active again. Also make sure there isn't an ethernet cable connected to the HR24.


----------



## det724

As far as the "choose your dish configuration settings", I keep everything there the same, correct? (want to make sure I don't screw anything else up that wasn't previously broken)


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> As far as the "choose your dish configuration settings", I keep everything there the same, correct? (want to make sure I don't screw anything else up that wasn't previously broken)


Right, you should be able to "merely" walk through the steps and get it to reboot at the end. This is how the DECA gets turned on, because it first has to know you're on a SWiM setup.


----------



## det724

I re-ran the SAT set-up successfully. What is the next step to take to set up the network successfully?


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> I re-ran the SAT set-up successfully. What is the next step to take to set up the network successfully?


After it reboots, go back and look for "coax connected"


----------



## det724

Coax is now connected. IP address: 169.254.5.8


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> Coax is now connected. IP address: 169.254.5.8


OK so far so good.
Do you have another black DECA connected to your home network/router?


----------



## det724

Nope, that was where my confusion came from in reading a multitude of your other threads where you advised other people in similar situations as mine. I have the HR 24/500 and the H25/500 with an SWiM. No additional DECA attached to my router and prior to the "mystery event" which caused my home network's problems, it functioned perfectly.


----------



## Drucifer

det724 said:


> . . . . as you can tell I don't know the terminology well, I picked up some tricks along the way . . . . I have no idea what happened that caused the home network to stop working. The whole home status says authorized, *no networked DVRs found on both my HR24/500, and the H25/500*. . . .





veryoldschool said:


> That would have come up AFTER knowing the status of the HR24-500.
> 
> Baby steps or this will get very


You get this _no networked DVRs found_. You do this.



Drucifer said:


> Run _Network Setup/Restore Defaults_ on the H25-500.


And then to the HR24-500 if that one still doesn't see the network.

That is KISS.

Not all this checking IPs, and everything else they had the OP do.


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> Nope, that was where my confusion came from in reading a multitude of your other threads where you advised other people in similar situations as mine. I have the HR 24/500 and the H25/500 with an SWiM. No additional DECA attached to my router and prior to the "mystery event" which caused my home network's problems, it functioned perfectly.


Now that the HR24-500 shows it is coax connected, and is using the 169.xxx IP, go over to the H25 and check what it says for both IP and coax status.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> You get this _no networked DVRs found_. You do this.
> 
> And then to the HR24-500 if that one still doesn't see the network.
> 
> That is KISS.
> 
> Not all this checking IPs, and everything else they had the OP do.


You do it your way, but PLEASE LET ME do it mine, since DECA needs to be active and your steps never addresses it.

This isn't my first roundup, and as most know, I've been helping with DECA for a couple of years.


----------



## det724

H25: network it just says "connected" IP address: 169.254.7.12


----------



## dsw2112

Drucifer said:


> ...Not all this checking IPs, and everything else they had the OP do...


I don't want to jump into this as I think VOS has it well in hand, but just a "quick" comment. Checking IP's is networking 101, and helps you understand the problem. Reboots are great, but wouldn't you rather try to understand what happened to prevent it in the future? If this was a router problem your solution would be "the long way..."


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> H25: network it just says "connected" IP address: 169.254.7.12


I just verified this on my H25, and it should show "coax connected" there also.
Check again please.


----------



## det724

yes, it only says next to network "connected" it doesn't include coax


----------



## det724

veryoldschool said:


> I just verified this on my H25, and it should show "coax connected" there also.
> Check again please.


Checked again and it says "network: connected"


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> yes, it only says next to network "connected" it doesn't include coax


OK, why I'm not sure, since the only network this can connect to is the DECA.
Now at this point, you have the DECA network active.
If you had it connected to your router, the IP addresses would be handled by your router and it would be telling everything who is on the network.
Without a router connected, each receiver will poll the IP addresses themselves but this takes longer, so what come next is:
Wait and see if the receivers find each other, which can take "a while",
Or reset network defaults on each and reboot each, and then wait.

If you have whole home authorized, and have set the playlist to share, "it should work".


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> Checked again and it says "network: connected"
> 
> View attachment 27595


Mine shows "network: coax connected", but this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## det724

veryoldschool said:


> OK, why I'm not sure, since the only network this can connect to is the DECA.
> Now at this point, you have the DECA network active.
> If you had it connected to your router, the IP addresses would be handled by your router and it would be telling everything who is on the network.
> Without a router connected, each receiver will poll the IP addresses themselves but this takes longer, so what come next is:
> Wait and see if the receivers find each other, which can take "a while",
> Or reset network defaults on each and reboot each, and then wait.
> 
> If you have whole home authorized, and have set the playlist to share, "it should work".


Old school, you are a gentleman and a scholar. Thank you so much for the help, that fixed the issue! Have a fantastic night :hurah:


----------



## veryoldschool

det724 said:


> Old school, you are a gentleman and a scholar. Thank you so much for the help, that fixed the issue! Have a fantastic night :hurah:


Well I did have one more trick up my sleeve but I'm glad you didn't need it. !rolling


----------



## Drucifer

dsw2112 said:


> I don't want to jump into this as I think VOS has it well in hand, but just a "quick" comment. Checking IP's is networking 101, and helps you understand the problem. *Reboots are great*, but wouldn't you rather try to understand what happened to prevent it in the future? If this was a router problem your solution would be "the long way..."


Sorry but that's the other guy.


----------



## dsw2112

Drucifer said:


> Sorry but that's the other guy.


Huh?


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Sorry but that's the other guy.


Why "this guy" asked about IPs and coax connected was to find out if there was a router, and if the DECA was working.


----------



## Kane4LSU

Thank you sooooooooooooo much. I was trying to connect my HD-DVR box to the internet, but had very little success. All the while messing up my whole-home DVR. Through your instruction on here, I was able to successfully fix the problem. Again thank you so much! I really appreciate your knowledge and step by step guides (sort of). Merry Christmas!


----------

